# Cafe Nero??



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I have recently taken out a phone contract with O2 and as such get O2 priorities. One of the offers is free coffee at Cafe Nero and a chance to win coffee for a year at Cafe Nero.

I've never actually been to a cafe Nero (my local one is in a part of town I try to avoid!).

So is cafe Nero any good and is it worth me making a special journey for a free coffee?

cheers

Chris


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No, its awful! Same league as Costa.

Not worth going to even if it was free, unless you relay want a burnt Italian roast drink?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

"Any good" is pretty open to interpretation. They're probably not that dissimilar to other chains and I find it really varies according to the town, before I was properly into speciality coffee I used to think Nero were the pick of the chains. I still sort of think that but have been disappointed with recent visits. I probably wouldn't go out of my way to get a free coffee from them but if I was passing or parched then I'd use them.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Probably worse than Costa really, proper bitter stuff.

That said, if given a choice between the lot I'd still go with Nero as a cappa takeaway because the overly bitter coffee masks the taste of the re-heated milk


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just no.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Wouldnt drink it if it were free


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Of all the big chains, including Starbucks, Nero ranks the lowest for me.

Before I even 'knew' about coffee I had resolved to never go to Nero again because of the terrible coffees I had had from there.

You could probably get an 'ok' coffee if you got incredibly lucky and the 'barista' knew what he/she was doing, but that is rare in my experience.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm. I'm not keen on any but if I had to rank the big chains, it would be:

1 H+H

2 Costa

3 Nero

4 Charbucks


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i always wonder how those chains became so successful with poor food, poor coffee, poor over sweetened coffee alternatives and rude staff!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers guys. That's a pretty resounding thumbs down. I won't go out of my way. Thanks.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> i always wonder how those chains became so successful with poor food, poor coffee, poor over sweetened coffee alternatives and rude staff!


Lowest common denominator. Keep costs down by having unskilled or semi skilled staff, cheap ingredients and plenty of sugar and/or fat in everything. Spend the difference in convincing the 95% of the general public who aren't that interested in 'specialty' anything that it's 'premium' or 'cool' or a 'guilty pleasure'. At minimum, be consistent and convenient. You'll hit the deep rich vein of mass market and the dollars will roll in. Works for Ronald McDonald so it's equally good for two tailed topless green mermaids and anyone else who can find room to apply the same business model in a crowded market.

To be fair I'd like to say that in my limited experience of H+H they are often way above the others. Despite being found in store in many a big Tesco the young baristi I've spoken to are as keen and clued up as many a reasonable independent. They use decent NS gear (WBC Aurelia and Mythos I think) and seem to welcome discussing the finer points. Very different to the other 3.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I stopped over at a Nero in Croydon and was surprised to see the "barista" not tamping the lady in front of me's espresso before she put the pf into the machine. I ordered a americano and noticed she just filled the pf will grinds from the doser and put it straight into the machine. I waited until she served me, to which I ask her to make me a proper americano. She laughed at me and ask what do I mean. I told her she did not tamp either mine or the lady's drink before me. She denied it but I insisted she need try again an pull a proper shot...

The thing is, these shop assistants should not call themselves baristas! They are giving the industry a bad name.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> To be fair I'd like to say that in my limited experience of H+H they are often way above the others. Despite being found in store in many a big Tesco the young baristi I've spoken to are as keen and clued up as many a reasonable independent. They use decent NS gear (WBC Aurelia and Mythos I think) and seem to welcome discussing the finer points. Very different to the other 3.


The guys over at H+H in the Tesco in Slough are superb.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Exactly. That's my local big Tezzies and when I have the necessity to go there I console myself with a coffee. They are very nice people in the Slough Tesco H+H and when I showed interest in what they were doing they couldn't have been more chatty and even gave me a coffee on the house. I probably shouldn't have even mentioned them on a thread about Nero. Hence my wish to clarify. Not all chains are rubbish. Have had good experience in the Watford one as well, lovely young lady who was passionate and knowledgeable about her trade.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Fevmeister said:


> i always wonder how those chains became so successful with poor food, poor coffee, poor over sweetened coffee alternatives and rude staff!


Actually, to be fair, on the rare occasions I've been in the chains I've found the staff to be pleasant and friendly. Generally speaking though I'm with you on the other points.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was stuck up in Perth yesterday evening and fancied a coffee. Choice was Nero, Starbucks or Costa. I elected for Costa and ordered a small black americano. I'ts a very long time since i was in one of the chains. I never watched what the barista was doing but what i can say is i was pleasantly surprised. The coffee was well extracted, had reasonable sweetness - not bitter at all and had a hint of nutmeg about it. (Actually IMO not that different to the Coffee Compass mystery beans i tried a couple of months ago). It's the kind of one dimensional coffee you can happily eat some cake with.

To compare it with the Hasbean Nic i'm drinking at the moment is like comparing chalk and cheese. But it wasn't "bad" coffee by any means.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or..... Grab a free coffee from there once and week, taste how dull it is, then go home and make your own, you then never doubt your skills again.

Or even grab the free coffee and then tip it down the drain outside the shop, just to stick it to the man!!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

The thing that makes Nero the worst for me, is that they brand themselves as an espresso bar... And their espresso is shocking. At least with Starbucks, "coffee" is a wide term and so I suppose if you really love caramel syrup and whipped cream, then I see the appeal.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Jedi oh

And with such glowing recommendations why not take advantage of O2 Priority's other offer of purchasing a £20 Cafe Nero gift card for only £10?

Or maybe not!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @Jedi oh
> 
> And with such glowing recommendations why not take advantage of O2 Priority's other offer of purchasing a £20 Cafe Nero gift card for only £10?
> 
> Or maybe not!


I've given this some serious thought but I'm afraid I'm washing my hair when this offer is available.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I could claim the free coffee, complain its rubbish then ask for a full refund. Or is that a bit dishonest?!?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't say I blame you.

Then re-watch Star Wars episodes IV-VI, whilst waiting until the next episode VII trailer to drop!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that sounds like the perfect antidote to pants coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well if you're going anywhere near Nero or 'bux you'd better know the Power of the Dark Side!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

All those free coffees you'd get could go to some good cause and simply pass them on to the next poor person who can't afford a hot drink..

I think some of us got spoiled here and forget that that hot coffee down the drain could have been a persons only hot beverage in quite some time..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If the free coffee came as vouchers that were (officially or otherwise) transferable I think it would be good to give them to someone who would appreciate them.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

They do good chocolate covered coffee beans!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

destiny said:


> All those free coffees you'd get could go to some good cause and simply pass them on to the next poor person who can't afford a hot drink..
> 
> I think some of us got spoiled here and forget that that hot coffee down the drain could have been a persons only hot beverage in quite some time..


This is a really good point. My wife has o2 priority and doesn't drink coffee so I'll mention this to her too. Someone might as well get some good out of it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Can't say I blame you.
> 
> Then re-watch Star Wars episodes IV-VI, whilst waiting until the next episode VII trailer to drop!


Star Wars (the first one )

The Empire strikes Back (the second one )

Return of the Jedi ( The third one )

The Force Awakens (soon to be the forth one )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For all you Caffé Nero lovers out there (cue...deadly silence!):

Between 3rd and 9th September, exchange just 50 Nectar points (normally only £0.25 value) for a free drink voucher for Caffé Nero. Once points are exchanged, voucher must be used within 28 days.

Nectar don't often do decent deals imo, this one seems good value. Whether most here would want to consume said drink though might be another matter, lol!

But you could always give it away to somebody less well off (homeless etc).


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Cue a flood of what would I rather spend 25p worth of Nectar points on......


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't believe there is anything else that you can exchange 50 Nectar points for? Usually minimum redemption is 500 points for a measly £2.50 off your bill in certain retail outlets.


----------

